# DOTM...Male Poll For April



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

It's That time again!

DOTM Male For April...

Please post up your entries but please read the rules first...

Males must be 12 months or older..

*If your entry disappears then that means that it didn't meet the criteria...*

*The rules*:

* *One* photo per dog, *one* entry per member per category. No commentary!

* *One entry per dog* per month. Example: if you have entered your dog in the Female category, do not also enter her in the Pet category, and so on. If you have a second dog that qualifies for another category, it is acceptable to enter them.

* Photos are to be no larger than *640 pixels*. Here is a free resizer if needed: Image resizing, do it with PIXresizer. Photo hosts such as Photobucket also have built-in editing features.

* Please *include your dog's call name* with your entry, otherwise when it comes to voting, your dog will be listed as So-and-So's "No-name entry," unless one of us happens to know your dog's name and can fill in the blanks.

* Special for puppy category: Please also include your *pup's age*.

* Please *do not include superfluous information* (pedigree, weight, website, etc.) in your entry in an attempt to gain more favor for your dog. Only post your dog's name (and age for the puppy category). Ideally, your entry should look like this: So-and-So's Doggie That will make it very easy for the mod who runs the contest to copy and paste.

* Do not post your pictures as an attachment. Embed them in your post using code from your photo host. (The code in brackets, ie







)

* Winning pictures *may not* be re-used for the rest of the year.

* Winning dog or pet *can not* be entered the following month.

* The dog pictured must be owned by you. If the dog is deceased, it must have died under your ownership.

 * You snooze you loose...

*The process*:

Entry threads will open around the beginning of the month, and will stay open for a few weeks. Voting will take place after that time in the form of a poll, and will be open for anywhere from 3-7 days, depending.

*ONE VOTE PER SCREEN NAME AND IP ADDRESS!*
*If you are using a shared computer with someone then you will only get to place one vote. (per user)*

If, in a contest, there is a tie between two or more dogs, there will be a 24 hour tie-breaker voted on by members. If there is still a tie, there will be an additional 24 hour tie-breaker voted on by staff members, and if a decision still can not be made, the first available administrator will decide the winner.

*All Pictures should be about the size of the picture below*










Each winner will be posted in the sticky thread in the Pictures forum once they are announced.

If you have questions please PM Roxy_Nie


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Pimpidypimp's Diesel


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

pitbulllover27870's jake @ 1.5 years


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Bango


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Trigger


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ZIGGI JORDAN


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Tyce


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Junkyard deLUXe (Lux)


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Bullybabe's Luke


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Boomer 23 months


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is our new boy
TNT's Rolex..... just turned 4 y.o.


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

Apollo 3 years old


----------



## abazaba (Apr 10, 2009)

*peanut 12 months*

abazabas peanut 12 months


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

Dirty 6 years old


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Deperado @ 19 mo.


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

[email protected]


----------

